# Adobe Premier Textfeld erstellen



## black_rabbit (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
sorry falls ich die falsche Abteilung erwischt hab, aber ich glaub hier passts am besten rein! Ich arbeite seit kurzem mit dem Viedeoschnitt Probgramm "Adobe Premier Standard".
Nun hab ich folgendes Problem! Wie erstelle ich ein Textfeld Die Hilfe nützt mir reichlich wenig!

Bitte erkärt mir genau wie ein solches erstellt wird! Den Stift hab ich schon gefunden  aber ab dann kann ich nix mehr !

Danke für die Hilfe

Greeze Tobi


----------



## goela (29. Dezember 2004)

Handbuch?

Nun ich nehme an, Du hast den Titelgenerator schon gefunden! Oder nicht? Wenn Du unter Textfeld erstellen einen Titel generieren meinst, bist Du dort genau richtig! Da müsste eigentlich ein Icon wie "T" zu finden sein!


----------



## black_rabbit (30. Dezember 2004)

Tja Handbuch ist verschollen...weiß nicht mal obs überhaupt mal eins gegeben hat! Hab mir aber schon überlegt mir eins zuzulegen. Naja mal schauen...


Nö hab noch keinen Titelgenerator gefunden :-( , nur die Werkzeuge hab ich bis jetzt entdeckt.
Bitte erklärs mir genau wies geht! Nur das Grundlegende, ich glaube den Rest kann ich mir selber beibringen 

Eigentlich kann ich schon alles was ich können muss! Ich kann Filme zusammenschneiden, übergänge einfügen, und mit der Hintergrundmusik hab ich mich auch schon gespielt  Wie gesagt, für meine ersten Videos wirds schon reichen  

Aber Danke schon mal für die Antwort

Greeze Tobi


----------



## goela (30. Dezember 2004)

Leider weiss ich nicht, welche Premiere Version Du hast! Aber normalerweise findest Du den Titelgenerator unter DATEI-NEU-TITEL.


----------



## black_rabbit (31. Dezember 2004)

Hab jetzt das Adobe Premier Pro Tryout!
Hab momentan keine Zeit es zu testen, werde es aber nachholen und dan berichten  

Danke

Greeze Tobi

\\edit: Also, die Titelfunktion hab ich gefunden  Aber verstanden hab ichs noch nicht!  Ich möchte nur, dass ein Hintergrundbild da ist, über das ein Text läuft! Bitte erklär mir genau wie das geht


----------



## goela (31. Dezember 2004)

Ganz einfach!

1. Spur mit Hintergrundbild erzeugen
2. Auf Spur darüber einfach den Titel erzeugen (bei Premiere 6.5 spielt die Spur keine Rolle wegen der Transparenz so viel ich weiss. Bei Premiere 6.0 muss es die >3. Spur sein)

Einfaches Scrollen von rechts, links, oben unten kann im Titeleditor generiert werden. Ob bei 6.5 mehr geht weiss ich leider nicht!


----------



## black_rabbit (31. Dezember 2004)

Huiuiui..nicht so schnell! Ich werds mal versuchen, aber ich glaube du musst mir noch einiges erklären...

Ich ließ mal nach was die Hilfe alles zu Spuren weiß..

Greeze Tobi

//edit: OK habs versucht...ist leider nix geworden  Falls du mal Zeit hast erklärs mir bitte genauer, auch mit Screenshots und so, sonst versteh ich das eh nie :-(


----------



## black_rabbit (1. Januar 2005)

Achja nochwas! Ich hab da ein Lied das im Hintergrund läuft! Und ich möchte, dass ein anderes Video genau zu einer bestimmten Zeit im Lied kommt! Wie krig ich das am besten hin Wenn geht mit der Rasierklinge, oder wie das Ding heißt! So, dass ich es eben dort zerschneide, und ich es vielleicht erst später fertig verarbeite! Die Rasierklinge rastet ja nicht automatisch ein, aber genau das möchte ich ;-(

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!

Greeze Tobi


----------



## black_rabbit (6. Januar 2005)

Warum hilft mir denn niemand

Greeze Tobi


----------

